# Amberjack fishing outta destin?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Going amberjack fishing outta destin could anyone give me a reef suggestion to try? :001_huh:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

appleguy said:


> Going amberjack fishing outta destin could anyone give me a reef suggestion to try? :001_huh:


Give the Janet a try. We pulled a couple of horses off of it a couple months ago.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> Give the Janet a try. We pulled a couple of horses off of it a couple months ago.


Thanks ZombieKiller I've bottom fished and trolled around it during the summer. Isn't the Eglin Barge 500-600ft northeast of it?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

P.M lobsterman , he is the master in destin jigging for AJ's


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, the barge is very close. If'in you need somebody to help you pay for gas, I need some new fishin buddies!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

ZombieKiller said:


> Yeah, the barge is very close. If'in you need somebody to help you pay for gas, I need some new fishin buddies!


Sure I'm always looking for new fishing buddies but remember the key word my boat is new meaning I'm pretty new to gulf fishing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Head for Alaska....


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> Head for Alaska....


NO I've been to Alaska it's beautiful and all but it's just not my cup of tea:no:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

3 miles in any direction of the Alaska too.... Gotta look close...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

tailfisher said:


> P.M lobsterman , he is the master in destin jigging for AJ's


 
You got to fish to be the master!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> You got to fish to be the master!!


 
Ouche!!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Just messin with ya George..You are still the Master in my book! Im a Jigging fool so look out. Have you been lately?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> Just messin with ya George..You are still the Master in my book! Im a Jigging fool so look out. Have you been lately?


Not lately, I went in October and got blown out and came home. i also turned down several other trips because I am still leary of the oil and dispersant.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Alaska is a nice state...

Not saying anything but I'd focus on Wade's post. If you are willing to make a nice run south they are to be had...good deepwater with nice structure.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I believe the Alaska is a little too far out for me.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have to stay within 20 or 30 miles, hit up the big steel wrecks with big baits big gear and first thing in the morning or almost dusk. You'll get your shots at some nice fish. it'll be a dog fight, they'll go straight for the wreck.


----------

